# Photo Viewing Passion: Speedub.Nate's 10 top-viewed photos



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It's the end of an old year, and looking over the stats from my web host, these are the top ten images viewed ranked by number of views (The #1 image is hidden at the bottom -- you'll need to click the blue link to view it).

I originally posted each of these images to MTBR, but links have since been scattered around the web.

*#10 - 13,194 views - photo of headset removal










#9 - 13,804 views - photo of headset installation using homemade tool










#8 - 15,773 views - my wife's Rockhopper cruiser conversion










#7 - 16,147 views - a collection of homemade headset tools










#6 - 23,108 views - random bike photo from the '06 Los Gatos Turkey Ride up Kennedy (why just this photo? I don't know! I had many others posted in that thread)










#5 - 25,344 - homemade headset press animation










#4 - 29,463 views - sample table used for figuring derailleur cage length requirements (unbelieveable how many languages the associated post has been translated to and reposted around the world)










#3 - 33,719 views - copy of chain length diagram copied from Shimano (I think) documentation and re-used in a number of posts










#2 - 38,035 views - screen capture of a prototype gearbox Honda developed for downhill bikes (pretty old - 2003, I think)










============================================================================================

(Drumroll...)

#1 - 65,309 views* -- this proves that hot chicks (even skanky hot chicks) rule the roost, and most of you all are serious horndogs. You'll have to click the link to view it, since Francis saw fit to "edit" the original post this appeared in (moderately safe for viewing at work). Oh yeah, it was taken alongside the DH couse at Sea Otter in '06.*

(link) Speedub.Nate's top-viewed photo #1*

============================================================================================

These are the top 10 search terms generating hits from my photo site, primarily through MTBR:

1. gross accident
2. gross accident pictures
3. iron horse mkiii
4. booty shorts
5. honda rn01
6. porn
7. king cobras
8. homemade tools
9. rohloff
10. gearbox

(the top 5 searched terms resulting in image hits on my site were reportedly Bike, Accident, Gross, Honda and Porn)


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

+1 for skank


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

cheeky baby!


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

"Why do you always have to make it dirty", as my Wife would say.....ahhh, because I like to :thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nate, don't see anything wrong with the #1 image  I thought maybe the headset press animation would be higher up :thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry, I think everyone was just diggin the IronHorse frame. ;-)


----------



## ScreenName (Jan 14, 2006)

I'd love to see her face. ... er... get to know her for her personality. Yeah.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

LyNx said:


> Nate, don't see anything wrong with the #1 image


Yes, and I'm sure you've examined it in great detail before making that determination...


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

Ahh....Sea Otter DH '06. I camped next to you, Speedhub.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

VA2SLOride said:


> Ahh....Sea Otter DH '06. I camped next to you, Speedhub.


Hey, what's happening Scott? You moved up north, right? Any more overnighters in the Element?

Yeah, actually, I was wrong... it was Sea Otter '07 (bad math - there was a lack of skanks & booth babes in '08).

Since then, we switched to a less-windy campsite, Katie & Nige are engaged and getting hitched in fall, and Paul bought my Subaru but lost his pick-up AND his wife.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

++viewcount skank.jpg


----------

